# Hard Tack Teething Biscuits



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone besides me makes Hard Tack? Several years ago when I first started considering stocking up for the "Holidays as my daughters call it", I started trying out different hard tack recipes and found that it is easy to make and hard to screw up. This combination made it perfect for me to experiment with and experiment I did. 

I eventually decieded that the best use for it was as a teething biscuit for my grandson. Worked great, he loved it and 1 piece lasted a LONG time. 

This is a narrative recipe I kept, have no ideal where I got it but it works.

Hard Tack

Hard Tack can be made from any flour that is gluten
based. The higher the gluten content, the more durable
the bisket will be. The only ingedients are flour, salt and
water.

For each cup of flour used add 1 teasp salt, dont forget
the salt. Add enough water to the mix to bind the 
ingredients together and kneed as with bread dough. If 
whold grain flour is used additional gluten may be required.
If no additional gluten is used in it the whole grain 
bisket may not be durable.

After kneeding sufficiently to relax the glutens, roll dough 
into slabs about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch thick. Place slabs
in a baking dish punch holes in each bisket with a 
fork and bake in a 400 degree oven until they turn
golden bown then turn over and bake until the other
side is golden brown. Reduce oven heat to about 250
and leave in until they are completely dry. If biskets
are not totally dry the shelf live will be shortened 
dramatically.

If holes are not forked into the biskets, they will
puff up and appear like puff pastries.

If you do make a batch Do Not try to eat it like a cookie or cracker, I tried and cracked a wisdom tooth, at 51 I guessed it was about time to have it pulled anyway.


----------

